# foil printing, leaving a square mark on my tees



## replay88 (Mar 6, 2007)

this is my second tshirt run, the first time I printed foil on 100% cotton tees with no problem. Then i changed printers for my second run, and printed x amount of units in foil, but when i received my tshirts back from the rpinter I noticed that there was a squarish mark left behind around the foiled print. My printer said is was due to the heat from the press, and i just needed to wash it out. 
So i tried washing it, its my third wash and it is still not coming out 100%. Does anyone know if there is another product out there, to remove the mark, is this normal. Has anyone gone through this.

thanks
marco


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

replay88 said:


> is this normal.


Kind of. It is what he says it is (pressure marks from applying the foil with a heat press), and it is a common problem, but it's not unavoidable either.

You might find some useful tips by searching the forums for "press marks" or trying these threads:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/press marks/


----------



## replay88 (Mar 6, 2007)

thanks, very helpfull link


----------

